# Aquatic Magic



## fishkid

Is there something wrong about it? My dad ordered some flame moss and anubias for me there over two weeks ago, and the order isn't even shipped yet. Are they just a scam?


----------



## hly478

I finally had my money refunded from Aquatic Magic; I ordered off their web-site and eBay around the first of the year. They were very good about keeping contact, but, unfortunately, they were unable to deliver the product promised. I've read in other forums where people received their CO2 diffusers with no difficulty, but I strongly suggest ordering with extreme caution (if at all) when attempting to purchase plants from them.


----------



## aunt kymmie

My experience with them has been positive. I placed two different orders for moss and both arrived within ten days and the moss was very high quality. I would use them again for a plant order. I suppose it all depends on what you are ordering?


----------



## Mikaila31

Hmmmmmm......... You serious. I've only had positive experiences with aquatic magic. I've ordered plants and co2 equipment. I currently have some plants on their way....... All my purchases have been good. I had some diffusers arrive broken once, but a quick picture and they shipped me some new ones at no cost. 

They have almost 16K transactions on Ebay and a 99% positive rating, that should tell you something.

One thing I have been told, but not sure if it's true or not, is that they send their plants through customs illegally. Labled as "soft toys"....... which is what my packages have always said. 

I suggest contacting them about the status of your order, then go from their.


----------



## aunt kymmie

LOL...my moss arrived from Aquatic Magic marked "Home Decorations". I should have used the same ploy when I sent a piece of driftwood to Australia. Customs seized it and said they'd have to treat it for radiation before they'd let it in the country. All at the bargain basement price of $75.00 US dollars. :roll:


----------



## fishkid

The stuff never came. At least I got my money back!:-D


----------



## XmasGift

Bought moss at AquaticMAgic. After a week or so I got a bit of sand with some green stuff on top, looked like as if they took it from an old stone on the street or so. On the paper it said wait for some weeks :hmm:Attached the sandy thing under a net on a stone. Waited to see slowly disappear within a month or so. I informed them. I was too late they replied, they wanted a reply within 2 weeks with a photo. Bye-bye AquaticMagic :wave:


----------



## aunt kymmie

XmasGift said:


> Bought moss at AquaticMAgic. After a week or so I got a bit of sand with some green stuff on top, looked like as if they took it from an old stone on the street or so. On the paper it said wait for some weeks :hmm:Attached the sandy thing under a net on a stone. Waited to see slowly disappear within a month or so. I informed them. I was too late they replied, they wanted a reply within 2 weeks with a photo. Bye-bye AquaticMagic :wave:


Huh. My moss arrived the exact same way but within 10 days or so it started taking off. Just curious, what kind of lighting do you have on your tank? Possible lack of growth could have something to do with that?? Just a thoght.


----------

